# General > Upcoming Events >  Charles Upham Memorial Shoot 2023

## Garandkid

NZ Service Rifle is holding the Charles Upham Memorial Shoot on the 14th Jan at the Rotorua NZDA range. 3 classes $50 entry includes BBQ. Chance to get your name on one of NZs oldest sporting trophies.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zc3azO48lewYMjTWY-iRIbZ0u1ufCAeXnBhzk8ndUTI/edit?chromeless=1

----------


## dogmatix

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zc3...t?chromeless=1

----------


## dogmatix

COF

https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...CnkkmoGvZ4/pub

----------


## trooper90

Very interesting field position and short time competition I wonder how high the scores will be

----------


## dogmatix

> Very interesting field position and short time competition I wonder how high the scores will be


2020 Belt Winner scored 756/800
2021 Belt Winner scored 709/800. Same shooter using a Tikka T3x CTR in Modern.
That included shooting at 500y, not included in 2023 due to change in rifle range being used.

Top scores in Classic (ie as issued bolt action) in 2020 was 570/800 and 2021 544/800.

----------


## johnd

Some questions 
My service rifle (P14) can't do 10 rd mags what options are there? To have a semblance of being competitive.
Are you able to enter just some of the stages?

----------


## omark

> Some questions 
> My service rifle (P14) can't do 10 rd mags what options are there? To have a semblance of being competitive.
> Are you able to enter just some of the stages?


2x5 round clips?

----------


## ebf

> Some questions 
> My service rifle (P14) can't do 10 rd mags what options are there? To have a semblance of being competitive.
> Are you able to enter just some of the stages?


  @johnd,

You'd be fine for the vast majority of stages. Most of the "classic" class guys tend to shoot Enfields, and prefer to load using 5 rnd stripper clips.

For the stages where there are timed exposures, the RO typically pauses or allows a longer gap when we get to rounds 5 and 6. Core matches such as Trinity and Action M are shot with 5 rnd magazines (or a forced reload if using 10 rnd mags).

The only real disadvantage would be for continuous rapid stages of 10 rounds, but again, I tend to shoot these with stripper clips, to avoid rim over issues in the  Enfield.

----------


## JohnDuxbury

They're called Lee-Enfields in New Zealand.

----------


## dogmatix

No disadvantage using a 5 round capacity.
Plenty of Swedes and P14/P17 and Springfield 1903s have been used in classic.

----------


## MCCPRO

This looks like an exciting shoot. Wouldnt imagine there are a huge amount of ranges that can host these matches with all the new range rules.

----------

